

Immortality to Arrive Via Nanotech, Genetics, or Singularity - janedidi
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/pellissier20120815

======
dalke
Summary: someone did a survey of 800+ transhumanists to rank 7 possible
scenarios by which we can achieve immortality, on a scale of 1-7. The top
three, in an effective tie, were: The Singularity (4.37), Nanotechnology
(4.37) and Genetic Engineering (4.35). None of the 7 had a value less than
3.0. Now you don't have to read the link. You're welcome.

